# New Pond Owner - Property Lines



## CDL (May 14, 2008)

Been a while since I've posted on here. We bought property a few years back and built our home on the property last year. The property line bisects an approximately 1 acre pond. Can some one point me where to go to find legal information as far as what I or my neighbor is/is not allowed to do without alerting the other? For example, chemical treatments, stocking, etc. Thanks


----------



## Gone Wishin (Mar 16, 2013)

I would think the pond belongs to one or the other. I do not KNOW this but recently I went to look at a house that had a pond with the same scenario and the pond belonged completely to the owner of the home for sale. It may come down to a percentage of the water within the property line that would be the deciding factor. Again, no facts. Maybe a surveyor?


----------



## CWG (May 12, 2010)

oh lord

a real estate attorney will set it straight in your county
but...I owned the 'dam' part of a pond once.....and was told I had to maintain that so as not to deprive the neighbor the "right" to his half of the pond. Left the lawyers and went to his front door and asked if he wanted to my buy my rights out for a grand, he did,signed and I never looked back.
SPEND the money NOW, and keep a copy. Trust me on this, LOL

your mileage may vary, must my .02


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

You should be able to check the county records for specific information. but im sure there will have to be some sort of legal aggreement between you and the neighbor on upkeep and what can and cant be done.


----------

